# According to 610's Matt Jackson: Lue traded for Jon Barry



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*According to 610's Matt Jackson*

The Rockets have traded PG Tyronn Lue straight up for Hawks G Jon Barry.

Link when available.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

that trade sucks for us man come on get on our powerfoward problem


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Good deal!

I always wanted Barry on this team, was pretty pissed when the Hawks got him for a measly $1 million.

Career 38.7% 3-PT shooter, this is the first in a series of trades that needs to go down before February.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/hawks/news/Trade_PR_122304.html


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Not bad.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Tyonne Lue is garbage, he can't even bring the ball up court.... getting Barry for Lue 1-for-1 is a great deal IMO. Yes we need a PF, but we also need a shooter, and Barry is a pretty darn good shooter. 

And yah I agree w/ Ming Bling, this is just the first step... but I have a feeling that to get what we want, we're gonna be ripped off in some upcoming trades (ie. Mo Taylor for some back-up PF that can only rebound)


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Maybe Van Chancellor and the Comets will take a look at Lue at the end of the season.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

houston needed a shooter when they traded away Eric Piatkowsk so gettin Barry will give them that, plus they already have sura, Ward n Barret


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Yao Mania is right. One for One was a good trade. We are going to get shafted in upcoming trades if we let Mo or Howard go.

Maybe with Mo gone Howard will feel less pressure and start playing better or vice versa. If we could swing a deal for Swift that would be sweet.

Could we trade Mo and our exception for Swift and some change?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re*



> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Maybe Van Chancellor and the Comets will take a look at Lue at the end of the season


hahahah.,..

Firstly, Jon Barry is a great addition because more than anything hes a leader. Second, hes a clutch shooter and a great spark off the bench that can defend as well. Third, the PG spot is obviously redundant.

The only problem I see with this is that Jon Barry isnt exactly the youngest, most athletic guy, so the trend in player movement needs to change.

I think trading Mo Taylor for anyone is good at this point. All our forwards are useless and require alot of money. I doubt we can send Mo Taylor or Juwan for Stro... The grizz can get better deals else where and they would rather wait till the offseason to do a sign and trade for real talent anyway.

Right now, the only potential suitor is NJ because Mo Taylor would be a huge upgrade from Brian Scalibrine and they could send us their huge trade exception. This is barring any successful negotiation between them and GS, NO, or Toronto. I doubt seeing them getting Donyell Marshall or PJ Brown... so we can cross our fingers and only hope.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

this deal is the best Christmas gift

Finally we got our 3p shooter :rocket:









stats this season:
MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
17.2 .403 .344 .769 .30 1.10 1.30 1.8 0.88 0.13 0.88 1.80 5.2 Barry
22.8 .393 .333 .778 .00 1.90 1.90 2.8 0.38 0.00 1.14 2.30 6.0 Lue



:cheers:

now it's time to get rid of one of our powerless forwards if rockets wanna make playoffs.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Maybe Van Chancellor and the Comets will take a look at Lue at the end of the season.



Rotflmao!!!:rofl: You were tryiing to be sarcastic, but it's true. The Comets are seriously lacking at the PG position.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Barry will help spread the floor for Yao and McGrady and thus they will score more points or if there are doubled...kick it out to Barrry for the long bomb.


----------

